# S3 ride quality vs Golf R



## Hubble (Jul 26, 2010)

What are your opinions on Golf R ride quality vs the S3 with Magnetic ride? 

I'm on the fence between the Golf R and the S3 and one of the things that I liked about the S3 was the magnetic ride. In comfort mode it was quite comfortable, softer than my 2010 GTI which is nice for those days when you just want to settle in for a cruise. But the S3 is available here only as a sedan with a tiny 10 cubic foot trunk and that makes me a bit worried coming from a car with such a handy hatchback. I might be okay going back to a trunk since it was never really an issue with my B5 and B7 S4s, but now I've got small kids and their stuff is pretty big so I'm hesitant to pull the trigger on the S3 until I've had a chance to sample the Golf R. Maybe someone with experience driving both can give some insight?


----------



## neci2020 (Mar 14, 2013)

I am right there with you, I want to go ahead and get the S3 to have the mag ride and upgraded audio but I also want the storage space of the R plus I really like the seats in the R.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

Does the R get magride as well? In the UK it seems to, based on reviews I've seen.


----------



## 2.0TurboA3 (Dec 21, 2001)

My mk6 R had VW racing springs and rear sway on 18's. Mag ride, 19's and dynamic feels a little tighter up/down than the R, but definitely needs a sway. I haven't had it in comfort mode yet, might never, or I would have just gotten a Kia


----------



## Hubble (Jul 26, 2010)

araemo said:


> Does the R get magride as well? In the UK it seems to, based on reviews I've seen.


The R gets adjustable suspenstion, but it's not called the same thing so I'm not sure if it is the same system, or how they are tuned. Is the R firmer because it is more performance focused? Or are they both using the same system and similar tunes?


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

Hubble said:


> The R gets adjustable suspenstion, but it's not called the same thing so I'm not sure if it is the same system, or how they are tuned. Is the R firmer because it is more performance focused? Or are they both using the same system and similar tunes?


This is purely speculation on my part, but I'd expect the R to have slightly firmer springs, but I bet the electronics are the same, and while the exact software implementation may differ, it's probably just to match the weight/spring rates in each car.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

I think the GolfR uses a mechanical system with valve to open a second chamber while the magride is electro-magnetic.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

Hubble said:


> The R gets adjustable suspenstion, but it's not called the same thing so I'm not sure if it is the same system, or how they are tuned. Is the R firmer because it is more performance focused? Or are they both using the same system and similar tunes?


They seem to be the same system, both use an electric current to alter the magnetism of the dampers in the suspension, they have several driver selectable settings. The UK sites list the price option of each @ 815 (VW GTI/R) and 900 (Audi A3) for the option (it is standard on the S3 over there) but still may be tuned to each specific car. 

It may just be a naming convention across badges, akin to 4-motion/Quattro, DSG/S-tronic...


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

gizmopop said:


> It may just be a naming convention across badges, akin to 4-motion/Quattro, DSG/S-tronic...


Yep, can't have Audi buyers thinking they have lowly VW technology in their cars.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

lilmira said:


> I think the GolfR uses a mechanical system with valve to open a second chamber while the magride is electro-magnetic.


Yep.



araemo said:


> Yep, can't have Audi buyers thinking they have lowly VW technology in their cars.


It's a completely different system.

http://www.sciroccocentral.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=48


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

2.0TurboA3 said:


> My mk6 R had VW racing springs and rear sway on 18's. Mag ride, 19's and dynamic feels a little tighter up/down than the R, but definitely needs a sway. I haven't had it in comfort mode yet, might never, or I would have just gotten a Kia


Why pay extra for an adjustable suspension if you never plan to adjust it?



jrwamp said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks for the info.


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

jrwamp said:


> It's a completely different system.


Altogether.


----------

